# Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate!



## Light-Bikes (Feb 13, 2007)

*Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate!*

20 spoke front and rear
Available june
1185g
Tubular only
2300 euro
Rear can be trued by anyone.
Spokes aren't replaceable
freehub compatibility is same as all other mavics
2 year warranty + ssc + mp3
40mm rim depth


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting. For the price and weight, you can just about buy a set of Lightweight standards, but not get the awesome warranty that Carbonsports provides. The Lightweights are a little more in price, but once you go above $3000, what is a few dollars more? I would also take a set of Boras before I bought these wheels.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Interesting. For the price and weight, you can just about buy a set of Lightweight standards, but not get the awesome warranty that Carbonsports provides. The Lightweights are a little more in price, but once you go above $3000, what is a few dollars more? I would also take a set of Boras before I bought these wheels.


+1...


----------



## pkgdave9144 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mavic is a helluva smart company: Very durable, easy to maintain wheels with great dealer support networks. 

Thye give us what we seem to want! Cool decals, cool looks, cool name, wheel bags to prance around with, warranty, and matching skewers. Heck, they even give you brake pads (Swisstop) with the wheels so you can stop fast and quiet.

They may not be the lightest, stiffest, or fastest wheel, but folks will eat them up. Look at the Ksyriums for goodness sake. Not aero, not crazy light (considering the price) and certainly not laterally stiff. Folks eat them up because of the bling, bags, skewers and no-headache ownership experience.

Lightweight needs to get some new decals in a hurry or they are F-ed.


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

i would buy them over LW's or Bora's for one reason: racing.

in races, people crash. Mavic's MP3 replaces any wheel damaged under their insurance program, all you pay is an annual fee. If i went down on LW's or Bora's, i'm screwed. Go down on the Mavics and they'll replace it for you. Granted alot of people who race these aren't going to pay for them out of pocket to begin with, but for amateurs, they are a solid choice.

(p.s- this is hypothetical, i will never be able to afford a pair haha)


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

pkgdave9144 said:


> Lightweight needs to get some new decals in a hurry or they are F-ed.



Most people buying LWs aren't concerned about "cool" decals. They would rather pay more for what will likely be a better (IMHO) product.

-Eric


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Number 1: "all you pay is an annual fee!" Yeah, that's it. Just money for insurance. You can buy their overpriced wheels, then pay 'em more for them.

I'm sorta kidding, if you DO buy Mavics and race them, I think it might not be a bad idea, 
but they don't offer MP3 to those who don't pay full price, so it's sort of a pushme-pullyu, catch-22, or what have you.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The only spokes on the wheel you can true are the non drive side rear wheel spokes. The rest are not adjustable. With that being said, I would be suprised if they offer the MP3 replacement program with these wheels. The down side to MP3 is you ship it off and it comes back 6-8 weeks later.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

anything that made in France is consider a " loser ". no offense intended!!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

spookyload said:


> The only spokes on the wheel you can true are the non drive side rear wheel spokes. The rest are not adjustable. With that being said, I would be suprised if they offer the MP3 replacement program with these wheels. The down side to MP3 is you ship it off and it comes back 6-8 weeks later.


If that's the case, they have no better protection plan than LW. FWIU, LW does discounted repairs.

-Eric


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Offense taken, moreon.





z ken said:


> anything that made in France is consider a " loser ". no offense intended!!


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

1185 grams for tubies isn't that light for 40 mm deep wheels

Spokes aren't replaceable

buy some Reynolds or Botragers so when you do crash you can actually call the company instead of going through a rep.

I promise the wait to replace your mavic is far longer than to replace a zipp, reynolds, bontrager


3000 dollars LOL ! Someone at Mavic has been hitting the pipe


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Oh yea. .*

Barnum was right about a sucker being born every minute, and things like this illustrate it . These are cool wheels for two camps, Bill Gates types who make $1000 a minute on their investments, but enjoy cycling and finer things. And the other type is the one who have their names on the bikes and don't pay for stuff. . . Pros. Only a complete moron would spent that kind of cash on wheels and isn't quite wealthy. You're better off investing that money.


----------



## Wyliekylie (May 17, 2006)

KATZRKOL said:


> Only a complete moron would spent that kind of cash on wheels and isn't quite wealthy. You're better off investing that money.


While I agree that VERY few people "need" a set of $3000 wheels, using that philosophy means that you would be better off investing ANY money rather than spending it on a quickly depreciating asset (bicycle).


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Kind of. .*



Wyliekylie said:


> While I agree that VERY few people "need" a set of $3000 wheels, using that philosophy means that you would be better off investing ANY money rather than spending it on a quickly depreciating asset (bicycle).


I was inferring that IMO it's stupid for the average racer type who may not be affluent. In perspective, it's fine for someone who can buy for instance a C50 frameset pay for it outright, and still make a mortgage payment. High zoot cycling equipment is primarily marketed to affluent people despite the fake ads with town local racers portrayed using their product. Case in point I don't see too many parlees and Time VXRS' and Colnago C50's at local races. When you hear college kids spending a few months cash on a wheelset to destroy at a local bloodfest CAT -3, you have to laugh at the stupidity.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

well said

that and 50% of American Pros according Bicycle Mag. don'thave health insurance and live with their parents 

oh and Mavic doesn't make a wehelset worth 3 gs


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> well said
> 
> that and 50% of American Pros according Bicycle Mag. don'thave health insurance and live with their parents
> 
> oh and Mavic doesn't make a wehelset worth 3 gs



I have to wonder why you are reading Bicycling magazine. Don't you have anything better to read on the can?

-Eric


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

no I ran accross it when I was in the book store. It's the kind of thing you pick up, it takes all of 3 minutes to find anything worth while to read in it, then you return it to the stand because it's a complete waste of paper to begin - I must admit though racing without health insurance is pure idiocy


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*One better. .*



CARBON110 said:


> I must admit though racing without health insurance is pure idiocy


With out insurance, just doing a local 40 miler where I live in Virginia Beach is nuts!


----------



## foxracer826 (Nov 1, 2002)

They are about as much as lightweights but if I am not mistaken, you are screwed if you break a spok on a lightweight, but I think mavic is able to fix it on the ultimates. 

That could get mavic a lot of customers, because that is pretty much the only thing holding me back right now.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Carbonsports will repair your wheel for you if you break a spoke on a lightweight. I have never heard of one breaking personally though.


----------

